# New Custom Bumper Look



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

I came up with this idea, tell me what you think?.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*click on image to enlarge*

look at the bottom of the front bumper.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good with those rims


----------

